# Tricep MAss GAIN? Any1 know a good exercise?



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

hey there,

i just wanted to know what is the best exercise to gain mass in my trcieps???

Right now im doin 8 reps x 3sets of skull crushers and 10 reps of 3sets of dips! still no result!

any help?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

French curls and pushdowns with a cable.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

skull crushers , but keep elbows in


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

JM Press / Close Grip Bench Press / SkullCrushers / French Press / Arnold Press


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

CG bench and weighted dips, how long you been doing dips and skullkrushers for?


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

cable??? is that good for mass gain, i thought it was for definition!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

are they weighted dips? If not, add weight. Close grip bench is the daddy of all tricep exercises..


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> cable??? is that good for mass gain, i thought it was for definition!!


Heavy weight 6 reps, it has really made mine bigger. You might be different


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

ohh yea i started CG becch press, i have doin dips for a long time and skull crusher is just 2 months!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Defo give one arm french curls a try aswell..


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Close grip chins and presses worked well for me


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Best exercises for me for triceps are Floor Presses or Close Grip Presses... but with CGPs not lowering the bar lower than 4-6 inches above your chest.

Limiting the ROM to just the top half of the press makes takes alot of the chest out of the movement and also removes some delt involvement and loads it all on the triceps... much more effective for triceps than doing CGPs right down to the chest IMO.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Board presses, floor presses, weighted dips. All done HEAVY.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pullover and press for me.

A unusual exercise but gets the best of the stretch and the pinch of the triceps and absolutely kills them for me!


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

rotate training them directly and resting them, if people are struggling to gain mass on the arms resting them can have a very positive effect and growth can be accelrated through in direct training as triceps are used heavily in chest and shoulder movements, and overtraining can occur very easily. just my opinion


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Pullover and press for me.
> 
> A unusual exercise but gets the best of the stretch and the pinch of the triceps and absolutely kills them for me!


Hell yeah, forgot about that one... used to do those regularly then for some mysterious reason forgot about them, very good triceps builder.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I like narrow grip board bench press ( 6 inch board on chest so ROM is smaller), weighted dips (at least 3-4 plates attatched to belt) and lying db extensions on the floor allowing each rep to come to rest on the floor.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kick backs all the way.


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

sully807 said:


> rotate training them directly and resting them, if people are struggling to gain mass on the arms resting them can have a very positive effect and growth can be accelrated through in direct training as triceps are used heavily in chest and shoulder movements, and overtraining can occur very easily. just my opinion


hey mate, i kindof didnt get wat u said, wat is the actual limit for overtraining arms?

like i do barbell curls and hammer curls for bicep on push day and for triceps skull crushers, dips n close grip bench press!


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Hell yeah, forgot about that one... used to do those regularly then for some mysterious reason forgot about them, very good triceps builder.


hey isnt pullovers and skull crushers same? yea i know one is barbell and another is dumbell but dont they give u the same mass?????

press as in like CGP???


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

FarhanK said:


> hey isnt pullovers and skull crushers same? yea i know one is barbell and another is dumbell but dont they give u the same mass?????
> 
> press as in like CGP???


not quite - with pullovers the upper arms travel as far back behind the head as you can go, with skull crushers the upper arms remain stationary.

random vid of the pullover press here - gbH2ev4uhQ0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i train triceps twice a week. once alot of cable work. the other time things like cg smith press, dips and skullcrushers.

id say close grip smith press works the best for me in terms of mass. cg bench press is a close second but i get alot of pressure on shoulder due to balancing so i prefer smith


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Skull crushers and weighted dips for me.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

find close grip bench best for mass also try skull crushers but on a decline bench with legs locked in, youll need a spotter but theres no better way to do skull crushers for me, works for pull overs too.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

if you read up on it, for people whos arms arnt growing or plateauing resting them can make them grow again. i basicly train the 6 weeks the rest them for 3 to 4 while focusing on compounds that involve them. also best resultrs on tris iv had is just doing skull crushers after a push workout. job done


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> not quite - with pullovers the upper arms travel as far back behind the head as you can go, with skull crushers the upper arms remain stationary.
> 
> random vid of the pullover press here - gbH2ev4uhQ0[/MEDIA]]


hey mate nice vid, this is a gr8 workout!

how many times and sets shud i do it? shud i use a less weight?


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

sully807 said:


> if you read up on it, for people whos arms arnt growing or plateauing resting them can make them grow again. i basicly train the 6 weeks the rest them for 3 to 4 while focusing on compounds that involve them. also best resultrs on tris iv had is just doing skull crushers after a push workout. job done


 hey,

so i shud do 1 and 1/2 month of arms workout and take the next month off and start it again?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> hey,
> 
> so i shud do 1 and 1/2 month of arms workout and take the next month off and start it again?


its one way of doing it, some people i know with massive arms only do bis n tris once every 3 weeks. i never do mre than 2 excersises for tris/bis at once


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Close grip bench for me


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Over head rope pulls using cable, but make sure you pull the rope apart at the end...Killer... :thumbup1:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Going to chuck JM press, Skull crashers or pulldowns, and dips into my back and tri day tomorrow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

heavy ass dips for me then close grip press on the smith with **** hanging off bench so back is arched


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

well every1 seems to love cg press i guess ill try that, but i wil definitely try the pullover press looks awesum!!!


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

FarhanK said:


> hey mate nice vid, this is a gr8 workout!
> 
> how many times and sets shud i do it? shud i use a less weight?


utter pants !

sorry


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Never got anything from CGBP, personally, dont like the movement that much either, seems to aggrevate my shoulder when i perform them.

Skulls and cable work for triceps seem to have worked well for me.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

skull crushers do it for me


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I did the dumbbell pullover for the first time last tuesday and by saturday, my triceps were still sore!


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Dazarooni said:


> I did the dumbbell pullover for the first time last tuesday and by saturday, my triceps were still sore!


me too!!! well i always work it with my chest workout! it was sore! hope it works! :beer:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> me too!!! well i always work it with my chest workout! it was sore! hope it works! :beer:


Yes I'll be using the exercise once a week as I found it a good compound exercise.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just started doing tate presses and they the best tricep exercise ive done, really feel it allot more than any other exercise.


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> just started doing tate presses and they the best tricep exercise ive done, really feel it allot more than any other exercise.


tate press????


----------

